
Car-Free in L.A.? Don't Laugh - oftenwrong
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2019/7/31/car-free-in-la-dont-laugh
======
EGreg
_The key: relatively high density, a well-connected street grid, and many
small businesses serving neighborhood needs._

No one’s laughing. These ARE the things we must do across the US and the
world, in order to curb pollution.

Sure, electric vehicles give consumers and the market choice to derive energy
from non-fossil-fuel sources. But just as crucial is reducing the need for
cars and everyday commutes.

(At Qbix.com, building apps to connect local communities, we feel like we are
going to make a large difference at scale in this direction, but that’s can
only be one part of a much larger approach.)

Cars and their fossil-fuel lock-in are one of the major sources of carbon and
methane emissions. The other is livestock.

It’s as hard to convince people to go vegan as it is for libertarians to tell
people to give up the state. You just have to build better alternatives, like
the Impossible Burger or apps that can automate neighborhood governance and
services.

We need to have a market for carbon credits that rewards reforestation and
biodiversity, with actual money from governments.

I know this is the home of geeks who think everything can be solved with an
app or software platform, but seriously, we CAN make a huge difference, while
politicians bicker. Companies can build these things.

Don’t underestimate the power of companies like Qbix, Nori and Impossible
Burger to help save the world! :)

